# What's your favorite Christmas carol?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...thought we could use a thread on a lighter note....
Here's mine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV_PPtfTzXg


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Great idea Jargey.

One of my favorites.........


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Joy to the World and The First Noel.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

It has to be Nat King Cole:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

how do you put( "embed"?) the actual video into your posts as per the above?
instructions please? humbug!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Gotta be Bing...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

how do you do that???????


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> how do you do that???????


From my laptop in a conventional browser (Chrome):
I click "Reply to Thread", add any comments, click on 'insert video' (the icon 2nd from right along the top of your message), paste in the link you have previously copied from your browser address bar when you are viewing the video in youtube.
From a smart phone - I haven't the foggiest idea.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

aha!!!
here's the king....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

worked? yippee!
thanks only!


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1uIFs-pNdc


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/clay.riley.92/videos/327478194110058/


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

LBCfan said:


>


For the Lazy.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I sure do like John Prine's picking...........


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

a gem...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

"*Ivan Rebroff* (31 July 1931 – 27 February 2008) was a German singer, allegedly of Russian ancestry, 
with an extraordinary vocal range of four and a half octaves, ranging from the soprano to bass registers."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20lzfGcWBTE

German and English lyrics:
http://ingeb.org/Lieder/ODuFrohl.html


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A Christmas classic and one of my favorites..........All I Want for Christmas by Vince Vance and the Valiants........nice hair Vince 

https://youtu.be/I1VkMBi9vvw

And of course..........poor Grandma got run over by a reindeer.






Funny lyrics............

GRANDMA GOT RUN OVER BY A REINDEER - by Elmo & Patsy

Grandma got run over by a reindeer,
Walking home from our house Christmas Eve,
You can say there's no such thing as Santa,
But as for me and Grandpa, we believe.

She'd been drinking too much eggnog,
And we begged her not to go,
But she forgot her medication,
So she staggered out the door and through the snow.

When we found her Christmas morning,
At the scene of the attack,
There were hoof-prints on her forehead,
And incriminating Claus-marks on her back.

Now, we're all so proud of Grandpa,
He's been taking this so well,
See him in there watching football,
Drinking beer and playing cards with Cousin Mel.

It's not Christmas without Grandma,
All the family's dressed in black,
And we just can't help but wonder,
Should we open up her gifts or send them back?

Now the goose is on the table,
And the pudding made of fig,
And the blue and silver candles
That would just have matched the hair in Grandma's wig.

I warned all my friends and neighbors,
Better watch out for yourselves!
They should never give a license
To a man who drives a sleigh and plays with elves.

Sing it, Grandpa!

Read more at http://www.songlyrics.com/elmo-and-...ver-by-a-reindeer-lyrics/#AOshK3FpiBWCazA5.99


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

*Il'est ne le divin enfant*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFDCGplSK-Q


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

"any mummers 'llowed in?"


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Good one Jargey..........

I haven't any tales to tell about mummers, but.......I accompanied my uncle who was driving the truck whilst moving a woman home "back east". We spent the weekend in her parents home before heading back.

I was a young lad, but I remember the kids got hold of me and made me feel like part of the gang. While the adults and friends had a party in the house, we headed down to the local outdoor rink and they searched high and low for some hockey gear for me to play in their game against another small town. They couldn't round up enough.......but it wasn't for the lack of trying, and I had a great time sitting on their bench and cheering them on.

What I remember was their big warm hearts.............


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

One thing sure - more Newfies (ˈno͞ofē) be home for Christmas this year.

Christmas Time in Newfoundland
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9qMW2PKo1U 



> seems im not the only newfie missin home this year for christmas.... merry xmas by's and fellow newfoundlanders! wishin ya all the best and to those who commented already and to those who will hopefully we can all make it home again next year ﻿


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*dedicated to Rachel Notley and all her Merry Dippers*

Anti-Christmas 2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdCDwerr_A8


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

This:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1uIFs-pNdc


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

"A medley of seasonal tunes from Garrison Keillor, Maria Jette, Lynn Peterson, Adam Granger, Tim Russell, and Rich Dworsky and The December Boys on our December 19, 2015 broadcast": 

"Home Sweet Home," Warren Pardee exerpt, 
"In the Bleak Midwinter," 
"O Come All Ye Faithful," 
"Gdy Sie Chrystus Rodzi," 
"Away in a Manger"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgOPY_Wl3Io


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I'm not usually a big Banana Mouskouri (that's what my wife calls her)  fan but I'm really fond of her Christmas album.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Always a fun one- not technically a carol but can't let the season go by without it!


----------

